# CoC D20 "Dunwich Return to the Forgotten Village"



## DallasPA (Aug 8, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Headquarters
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts


Dr Ernest McTavish, professor of Archaeology approaches the podium in the clubs newly expanded sitting room, his small wiry frame almost disappears as he adjusts his notes.  Dr. McTavish was not his normal low-keyed self today.  He possessed a heightened level of excitement that was uncommon for a man of his demeanor.  In fact, for once, the entire sitting room was filled with a certain sense of excitement, it was truly standing room only.  Anyone who didn’t arrive within the next 10 to 15 minutes probably would not be offered admittance.  This was an emergency meeting being called by the club; the first of its kind, and your attendance was mandatory.  There are members present that you have not seen in years, and others that you have only heard tales of, even the press was on hand for this occasion.   Yesterday the following article ran in the local newspaper.



Nelson Surveyors, a geographical
survey team, returned today after 
a two-week stint in Brazil, where 
they mapped the Eastern Shore of
the Amazon River.  But that wasn’t
what caught people’s attention at
their press conference.  When asked 
if anything had surprised them on the 
trip, Jacob Day, the lead surveyor, 
admitted,  “there was one thing. It 
was right as we were leaving-we 
were on the plane, and circling over 
the jungle to head back here.  
Hendricks was looking at the window, 
and suddenly shouted “What the-----?”  
Well, I ran over to take a look, and 
I’ll be!  There was a building down there!  
Shoudn’t have been, not out in the
middle of the jungle, but there it was! 
In an area that we had surveyed 
earlier in the week.”  When asked 
for details, Day just shook his head.  
“We passed over it pretty quickly, 
and there were lots of trees, of course, 
so we only got a quick glimpse.  But it 
was there, and it wasn’t natural-somebody 
built that thing.”


The Vanguard Club certainly did not have the proper accommodations to comfortably seat so many guest.  The article that ran yesterday had most certainly added to the throng that was in attendance.  The Vanguard Club’s permanent home had recently expanded from one apartment to three.  Originally the single apartment’s sitting room served as the club’s meeting room and trophy hall.  For the first decade of the Arkham branch’s existence, one of the two small bedrooms was reserved for visiting Vanguards.  By 1900, both bedrooms had been taken over by the club’s library, and visitors were billeted in either private homes or university dormitories, depending upon need and availability.  The Vanguards have a long-term lease on the Saltonstall Street Rooms, a contribution by a wealthy benefactor paid for the current expansion, the club hopes to some day purchase the entire building.

The Arkham club’s library, which now encompasses the six bedrooms of the three adjoining apartments, contains a wide variety of books, but is especially strong in the areas of Massachusetts and Miskatonic Valley lore, South American geography, and, thanks to the influence of Homer Winside, botany.  The Journals, Maps, and diaries for all of the clubs prior expeditions, as well are housed here.  Over the years, many fans of sensational crimes, strange events, and the occult have tried to purchase or even steal these volumes, so the Vanguards are particularly wary of granting access to them.  Cataloguing for the collection is a bit haphazard, and the Vanguards do not posses an exhaustive index.  However, it is rumored, that some Dr. at the Miskatonic University Library, has a personal listing of the books housed in the Vanguard Club Library that is surprisingly complete.  How this list was created or gained by the University Library is unknown.


OOC: to be continued


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Headquarters
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts



Dr. McTavish hits the top of the podium with a gavel and states,  

“This meeting is now called to order.”   

At this point the doors are locked from the inside of the sitting room and guards are posted there and at the entry to the library. Dr. McTavish looks over the audience and replies, 

“Will all members of the Vanguard Club please rise, and in order state your name as is our custom, then you may be seated.”

At this point you stand and wait until it is your turn to call out your name, this day each name seems to hang in the cool evening air.  Every name seems to have certain significance, and finally many are able to finally attach the unfamiliar names with faces. Dr. McTavish states:

“As you are all aware, a press conference was held yesterday and during the press conference it was revealed that a building or more correctly a temple has suddenly appeared in the middle the Amazon jungle.  Now it is a known fact that such a building does not, or should not exist, but yet it is there.  The appearance of this temple looms large in the history of the Arkham branch of the Vanguard Club.  And offers us an opportunity to redeem our name and the memory of our founder, so that we might once again be reviled as one of the premier Club’s in our order.”

With each of the Dr’s words the excitement grows until the entire audience begins to stand and clap, after a brief moment he motions for them to take their seats.  He continues:

“Our Club, the Arkham Vanguard Club’s, early years proved to be disastrous.  In 1890 The Arkham Vanguard Club was founded by German immigrant, Hans Gottering, whose exploration of South America had garnered very positive press in both Europe and America.  With his achievements in South America and his close ties to Miskatonic University, which seemed ready to help fund future treks, Gottering easily won a charter from the London Club, and our Club’s future loomed bright.”

“But in 1892, Goettering staged an expedition to South America.  Though the expedition suffered no fatalities, a mysterious sickness struck the entire group, forcing a hasty retreat from the jungle.  During the grueling trek back to base camp, a fever-wrecked Gottering was separated from the party when unfriendly natives staged an ambush.  The explorer spent days wandering the wild, where he glimpsed what he described in his notebooks as “a temple of almost unearthly beauty.”  A search party finally discovered Gottering –unconscious, but alive-and carried him to the base camp.  When he finally regained consciousness, neither his rescuers nor the locals could confirm his sighting of the temple.”

“Visions of the strange temple haunted Gottering.  As president and founder of the Arkham Club, he staged Vanguard-sponsored expeditions back to the jungles in 1893 and 1894 which were financial busts.  On the later trip, he discovered a previously unrecorded village of native people near the suspected temple site.  These reclusive hunter-gatherers related several unsettling tales of a cursed and time-lost temple, folktales that had passed from generation to generation, but could not help him locate the actual site.  On the day before their departure from the village, Gottering staged one last foray into the wild.  What happened next is the matter of some speculation, for Gottering’s journals are uncharacteristically silent on the matter.  All anyone knows for certain is that the party met with some disaster, with Gottering alone returning from the jungle covered in blood.”

Some members of the audience are shocked by the last words uttered by Dr. McTavish, some gasp, sidebar discussions erupt throughout the audience.  But he quickly restores order and continues with his presentation.

OOC: to be continued


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 10, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Headquarters
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts


The Dr. continues, 

“It is my pleasure to introduce to you this evening a member of the Nelson Survey Team Dr. Francis Morgan.”

Dr. Morgan was a spry young chap in his early thirties.  He came across as being very credible and informed.  After a brief twenty-minute discourse concerning his thoughts in regards to the appearance of this temple, he closes his presentation with some blurred photographs taken form the air.  The strange building is shown rising above the jungle canopy, shrouded in fog.  He’s perplexed by the structure, as it wasn’t seen previously.  The temples's exact whereabouts are unknown, as the aircrafts instruments were acting up all afternoon.  At this point several of the older members fell into sidebar discussions.  As you attempt to listen in, you hear calls for a new expedition, concerns about the danger this temple poses, and the inability of the Club to finance such a trek.

Dr. McTavish approaches the podium and begins to address the audience, but suddenly an older, haggard gentleman interrupts him on stage.  You are positive that you’ve seen him before, but you just can’t remember where.  He and Dr. McTavish have a brief discussion and the elder gentleman soon departs.  

Dr. McTavish appears a little perplexed and looks into the direction in whence the elder gentleman departed, and then states:  

“It has been brought to my attention that all of you should have received a small club handbook upon entering this meeting.  This is a personal gift, something we are doing to promote our organization.  I would like all of you to turn to the rear inside cover of this handbook.  A select few of you will find a gold insignia of the crescent moon in the center of this page.  If your handbook contains this insignia, you are required to appear at a private meeting to be held in the Vanguard Clubs newly renovated library immediately following this presentation.  We thank you all for your attendance and we hope that this presentation has been thought provoking and informative.”

Dr McTavish leaves the stage and as he does you turn to the rear of the handbook that you received, and you find a Gold Crescent Moon centered on the inside cover of the last page.  Your mind begins to wonder and your heart races, few are ever allowed admittance to the library and you are to be among the first to enter the newly expanded/renovated facility.  As the crowd disperses you see a number of the younger members headed toward the entrance leading into the library.  As each one enters, the members guarding the library, check for the Moon insignia on the specified page of the manual before they are offered admittance.  You also notice another gentleman who is oddly dressed and appears quite anxious, unlike the rest of you he doesn’t enter library. 

The Library is connected to the sitting room by two sets of large oak double doors.  A fifteen-foot corridor separates the two sets of doors and you find yourself being ushered into a room of stunning beauty and power.  A large round table with 14 chairs is in the center of this annex of the library, there is another small area that has been set a side for food and beverages, from the looks you get the sense that you might as well get comfortable because you may be here for a while.  All of the bookshelves appear to be of  superb craftsmanship and volumes after volumes of books adorn the walls.  And this was just one of three annexes.

Dr. McTavish greets you all individually and welcomes you to the Vanguard Club Library, he explains that you have been invited to sit in on a discussion concerning the temple and the likelihood of forming an investigative expedition to map the site.  He states this discussion will begin at 9:30 PM, a quick glimpse at nearby clock reveals that it is only 9:10PM.  He states for the time being you should have a bite to eat, unwind, and introduce yourselves.  You do recognize a few of the older occupants; Dr. Morgan- Nelson Surveyor, Professor Abram Bethnell-club resident anthropologist, Homer Winside-Botanist, Dr. William Dyer-Head of Natural Science MU, Dr. Laban Shrewsbury-Anthropologist MU, Chester Armwright-MD/MU alumni, Professor Woodbridge-Head of the School of Applies Sciences MU.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 10, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Nick saunters over to the snack table and grabs a plate.  He proceeds to examine the tables selection of food.  After a couple seconds of careful deliberation, a few choice snacks are planted on his plate.  Shuffling over to the nearest corner, Nick starts to munch on his goodies and to examine the occupants of the room.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 10, 2003)

*Johann Von Schramm*

Johann acknowledges Dr. MacTavish's greeting with a slight inclination of his head.  Although his features remain impassive, his heart starts to race when Dr. MacTavish mentions an expedition.  

_So long since I have been in the field.  May I be so fortunate as to be chosen for this!  But recently my scholarship has proven more valuable than my skills at a dig._ 

He recognizes the assembled members of Miskatonic's staff.  He longs to discuss this news with them, but thinks it would be better, and less a waste of time, to wait for the meeting to begin.  He sees a tall man eating food from the buffet, but decides against interrupting a man while eating.  That would be rude.  Instead, he takes a seat and watches the door for new arrivals.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 11, 2003)

Paul was one of the late arrivals. Never good with keeping up with time, even though he always stared at his watch, he found himself barely carching the speech in time. Paul was still feeling a bit too rushed when they were taken to the other room. When Dr. MacTavish greeted him, and Paul did his best to remain polite, dispite feeling like he may have insulted the man for nearly being late.

Hearing of an expedition, Paul nodded quickly. He enjoyed travel, even if he didn't know where he was going. And even if it had been mentioned to him, his mind was racing too much to notice. Trying to calm down, Paul found his way to try some of the food.


----------



## bruin (Aug 11, 2003)

*Patrick O’Malley*

Patrick was a little put off by the content of the earlier presentation.  _Ancient temples, disappearing and reappearing, and this odd group has some odd interest in tracking it down.  I knew I should've just joined up with the teamsters like I was thinking when I came up here, not falling in with this group of nuts..._  He was still a bit puzzled why they'd want him in the first place, as these men seemed somewhat more scholarly than the average joe.  He grabs a snack and a coffee, standing off to one side of the room.  He usually keeps his guard up, even in social settings like these, keeping a keen eye on the door and the people in the room.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 11, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Noticing a man take a sudden interest in him and then sit down, Nick discards his plate and paces over to the chair next to the man and plops down.  "Hello, the name is Nick Oppenheimer, it is a pleasure to meet you."  Nick extends an open hand to the man beside him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper Bakemeier had watched slightly amused when the meeting had proceeded and he had thought that joining this club on a whim had been as wasteful proposition even though archaeology had been an interest shortly after returning from the war. He had no degree nor did he really want one, but the club had expressed interest in him and he always thought that was based upon his combat experience as a captain in the US Army.  Part of him thought that was strange and unusually but he accepted the invitation anyway reasoning that maybe of the older members would have daughters his age and that the clubs membership would help him social standing at least and maybe that would lead to a job.  He could help but smile to him self as he thumbed threw the book absentmindedly.  With a slight sense of interest he found the golden crescent moon in his book.

He took his time finding the place as he had never really walked around but finally he was there and he raped on the door as he saw to people shake hands.  No one quested why he as their and he strolled over to the open bar and looks at the spread of food on the table with interest.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 12, 2003)

*Johann*

Johann initially is put off by the approach of a stranger, but he smiles, revealing large, perfectly white teeth and shakes the hand.

"Guten tag.  I am Johann.  I heard you received the same greeting given to me.  You must tell me, are you already a member of this, aufregend und abenteuerlich, how you say, exciting South American expedition?"

OOC - I don't speak German, so I'm just sprinkling stuff in here and there.  If this is annoying, let me know - I can stop.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 12, 2003)

*Paul Williams*

Paul ran a hand through his hair, watching the other people in the room talking quietly to one another, or finding seats. Seat. Chair. He realized he was standing there still, looking flustered as he had when he'd first arrived. Usually that wore off after a few minutes. It had to be all these people...or the fact that so many were in high standing.

He finally took a deep breath to calm himself, running a hand down the sleeve of his coat to nervously straighten it out. His mind again came to the point that he would need to sit, and he was still standing. This time, Paul carefully made his way to a chair close to him. It was a near the back, and off on the right, out of the way of most of the other people, but not too far to make him feel like he was being rude.

OOC: Snipe, I like the German like that. Its how a lot of people who are bilingual will speak anyway. Adds nice flavor.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 12, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Library
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts


As the introductions continued the general mood and tone of the gathering becomes noticeably less tense.  It is quite obvious that the Miskatonic University staff is just as excited as you are, and are quite happy that you are a part of this gathering.  As the time for the meetings approaches you notice Dr. McTavish and his affiliates moving closer to the large oak table.  Each member slowly but surely begins to find an accommodating location at the table.  At this time it's appears that the Miskatonic University staff will be sitting on one side of the table, while you and the junior members occupy the other.

Patrick O’Malley notices that the door leading into the library opens ever so slighty, and suddenly stops just bearly ajar.

OOC: Spot Check 13/ DC15


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Nick leans over and whispers to Johann, "Well it looks like the show is starting, but to answer your quesiton, no I am not part of the expedition... yet."


----------



## bruin (Aug 12, 2003)

Patrick barely controls his instinct to reach for a piece at the sign of unexpected movement.  Not that he's packing, right now, but the instinct to respond on a second's notice at the faintest hint of trouble is too deeply ingrained in him to let go.  _That's odd ... nah I'm just jumpy, probably nothing but a draft, gotta settle down._  Despite this sentiment, Patrick still eyes the door into the library with curiosity as he searches for a seat which will allow him a clear view of the hallway leading to it.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 12, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Library
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts

Patrick as you stare at the door, and make your way toward a seat, your hear something which causes you to stop dead in your tracks.  You hear an almost inaudible muffled grunt, followed by the light scuffing of shoes, then suddenly you bearly hear what sounds like something colliding against the wall of the hall, on the other side of the door, which leads into the library.  All of this was barely audible but you are convinced that you heard this nonetheless. You also noticed the portion of the the door that was ajar tremor a bit as you here the thud against the wall.

OOC:Listen 18/DC15
         Spot   15/DC10


----------



## bruin (Aug 12, 2003)

_Now I know *that* wasn't just nerves._  "Did anyone else hear that?  Thought I heard some sort of noise near that door..." Patrick says in the general direction of the others, but to no one in particular, as he advances to the door and pulls it open to check.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 12, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Library
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts

Patrick as you head for the door, you hear the sound of running feet head down the hall.  Then suddenly everyone hears someone yell,

 " Hey, what are you doing in there!!!!"

Patrick as you open the door you see one of the Vanguard Club guards lying at the base of the door.  Further up the hall you witness a man in a bright red suit ram into another guard blocking the door entering into the sitting room.  A struggle ensues.

OOC: So what you guys gonna doooo?????????


----------



## bruin (Aug 12, 2003)

If the entrance isn't completely blocked off, Patrick moves forward and joins the guard, trying to wrestle the man in the red suit down.

OOC: (Grapple +3, trying to pin)


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Nick stands up and runs into the hallway to see what is happening.  Seeing a guard tussle with a man in a red suit and another person running to help him, Nick helps the guard near the door to his feet if possible.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 12, 2003)

*Paul*

Paul quickly got up and followed the people coming to see what was happening. He managed to squeeze through and get through the door, seeing the man in the red suit and the men trying to subdue him. 

Paul stepped forward some, seeing a man helping a guard to his feet. Cautiously, he asked, "What happened?"


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 12, 2003)

*Johann*

Johann puts one hand on jacket, resting right over his pistol.  While one man chases down the man in the red suit, and another helps a fallen guard, Johann tries to remember if there is another way to the study.  If he can remember one, he will try to get there.  Otherwise, he follows the others.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 12, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Library
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts


Patrick, as you begin to pursue the man in red, he drives the guard into the sitting room.  The man in red quickly dispatches the second guard and notices you are right on his heels.  He immediately heads for the exit of the sitting room with you in hot pursuit.  You notice that for a man his size he is quite agile.

Paul and Nick arrive at the door and are able to catch a brief glimpse of the man in red as he blows past the second guard with Patrick hot on his heels.

Johan realizes there are no other exits leading in or out of the library.

Dr. McTavish yells, "Please no firearms, but this scoundrel must be captured."

The rest of the MU staff moves a comfortable distance from the door and takes up defensive positions deep within the library.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/human/solider 1)*

Watching the commotion with some interest as I'm still not sure why I'm here nor what this guys wants but after hearing the call for no guns I decide I better take action...  I carefully place my scotch on the table as not to spill any of the precious liquid.  I scan the labels of the bottles in the open bar for a second as I look for a cheaper bottle of liquor.  After finding one I grab it by the neck and take off after the mysterious and uninvited guest.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 13, 2003)

Nick, you quickly realize that the nearest guard is far to injured to be standing at this time.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 13, 2003)

After carefully pondering the options, Johann sprints after the man in red.


----------



## bruin (Aug 13, 2003)

Patrick continues to try to grab hold of the man in red.  _Nimble bastard this guy is_, Patrick thinks in desperation.  

If it looks like he's going to successfully make it out the door, Patrick makes a last-ditch effort to propel himself into the man's legs before he escapes.

OOC: (continue grapple attempts, then Trip check +3)


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 13, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Headquarters
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts


Patrick finally gets close enough to make a good solid grapple attempt from behind, but the man in red bends in such a way that you are only able to get a handfull of the material from his suit coat. As he feels the tug of your grasp on his suit coat, he turns his gait up another notch and the fabric slips from your grasp.  As he approaches the closed door, exiting the sitting room, you make a desperate lunge.  You manage to barely wrap your arms around the guy from behind, but you find your self off balance and your grip slipping off this guys slick red suit.  About ten feet from the door he throws his right shoulder backward in mid-gait, and dislodges you like an allstar runningback breaking a poor arm tackle.  As you crash to the floor the man in red flings the door open, heads out of the apartment, and is headed to the far end of the hall where the stairwell is located.

Grapple: 6/DC10
Lunge: 5/DC15

Johan enters into the sitting room just as Patrick makes a well timed leap onto the man in red's back.   Johan winces as the man in red jukes just as Patrick awkwardly lands onto his back, is shaken and falls to the floor, you continue to pursue the man in red running past Patrick and exiting through the open door.

Jasper hurdles one guard and then another, and is just behind Patrick as he recovers from his spill.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/human/solider 1)*

Jasper still holding the liquor bottle by the neck gives quite thanks to the other members that had slowed “the man in red" down allowing him to catch up.  He debates rather or not to scream for someone to “stop that man!” but decides that the clubs' older gentlemen wouldn’t have the nerve or the skills to handle this well conditioned man so I decide that not drawing attention to myself and continuing to run after him would be the best course of action.

[OOC: If theirs someplace I can “cut” to allow me a chance to tackle him from the side I do it, of not I try and close the distance to the man.  If I’m falling behind and can’t catch him I’ll throw the bottle of liquor at the back of his knees and try to topple him that way.)[/OOC]


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC: 

no problem


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 13, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

"What happened?"

Nick turns to the man who said this and replies, "Some guy just sped off down the hall tackling this guy," points to the man on the ground, "And the man down the hall.  Two people sprinted after him I don't know if they got him.  This man is injured and may need medical assistance, do you think you could find some help for him?"  Nick starts down the hall, "I am going to go see what happened."  Nick approaches the second guard and checks to see if he is injured as well.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 14, 2003)

*Johann*

_No shooting? Nein!_  Johann continues to chase after the man in red, drawing his pistol.  As he struggles for breath, mentally cursing the poison gas of the War, and his own commanders who ordered it, he yells out,

"Halte!  Stop or I shoot!"

Hoping that is enough to at least momentarily stop the man, Johann prepares to charge in and grab if he gets close enough.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 14, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Headquarters
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts



As Johann enters the hall he gauges that the man in red has about a 20 foot lead on him.  As the man in red approaches the end of the hall he momentarily slides on the slippery floor causing his shoulder to ram into the pane glass window at the end of the hall.  Shards of glass explode from the 3rd story window; this little escapade causes the man in red to lose valuable time.  At this moment he looks you (Johann) straight in eyes,  you don't flinch, and as you are running you draw your pistol and yell, " Stop or I shoot."  At this point the rattled man in red catches a glimpse of the foreboding image of jasper entering into the hall way.  The man in red flings open the stairwell door on the right and commences his three story decent.

Johann, continues his pursuit and  determines that he is gaining on the tiring man in red, and notices the sounds of footsteps to the left and rear of him, as you (Johann) look over your shoulder you see Jasper, gaining ground with every stride.

As Jasper makes a move on Johann you notice a broken window about 5 feet away, directly to your front, shards of glass covering the floor of the hall, and the stairwell door in the right corner of the hall.  You (Jasper) are convinced that you are going to catch the intruder.

Nick notices that the second guard is just a little rattled, and in moments he is standing in the sitting room and detailing his recollection of the events to you.


----------



## bruin (Aug 14, 2003)

Patrick's mind flashes in anger as he pulls himself back to his feet._Oooh, when I get my hands on you..._.  He runs off in the direction that Johann and Jasper were headed.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 14, 2003)

Paul wanted to run after and help. He really did want to. Instead, though, his instincts got to him. He wasn't that much of a fighting man...he was doctor. So, he quickly knelt down next to the injured guard and took a quick look over the man's injuries, trying to see what had actually happened.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Using what my superior or what I hope is superior, dexterity I plan to cut even more time off as I pursue the man in red in the tight confines of the stairs.  I’m not even feeling winded as my well-conditioned body is use to such exercise.  I keep the bottle close trying to preserve the fragile glass as a weapon.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 16, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

"So what happened?  What was that man doing?" Nick asks the nearby guard.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 17, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Arkham, Massachusetts



Jasper and Johann continue the pursuit on the man in red, into the stairwell and down three flights of stairs.  As the man in red emerges on Saltonstall street his pursuers are within ten feet of capturing him.  In a desperate attempt to get away the man in red dashes across a busy intersection, and into any alley where in over turns trash cans to impede Jasper and Johann’s progress.  Once in the alley he climbs a fence, runs through a yard and barely is able to scale another fence.  Jasper and Johann easily hop the last fence and are within five feet of the man in red.  With his last ounce of strength the man in red dashes into another busy intersection, running in between oncoming cars and is barely able to enter the door of Anton’s Restaurant, an Italian eatery in lower Arkham.

While the lead team was pursuing the man in red, Patrick did his best to keep the bunch in eyeshot.  As the chase continued Patrick notices that the man in red has led them into the seedy side of town.  He catches Jasper and Johann just as the intruder dashes into the restaurant. 

 Patrick remembers that this place is a gangster hangout.

After examining  the first downed guard Paul discovers that he has two broken ribs, a broken arm, and a laceration on his forehead.  He is in pretty bad shape.

Upon talking to the other guard Nick is told that the two had went out for a smoke, and apparently the strange man entered back into the headquarters at this time and hid.  The guard stated that the two did a quick tour of the place and that he went to his post, which was the entrance into the headquarters and sitting room.  The other guard stood post at the first set of double doors just outside of the library.  He states that evidently the man in red attacked the other guard from behind as he was patrolling the hall leading into the library.


----------



## bruin (Aug 17, 2003)

OOC: Does Patrick know anything more about what type of gangsters are in there?  Italian mafia, Irish gang, or other?


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 17, 2003)

OOC: Its the hangout of the local Italian mafia mob chiefs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper sensing the trouble holds up and waits for the others to arrive and/or debate their next move.  Barely out of breath he simply states... 

“Well?”


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 18, 2003)

*Johann*

Johann quickly holsters his pistol.  He coughs twice, and spits into the street.

"We go in after him, correct?"  He ways


----------



## bruin (Aug 18, 2003)

Patrick tenses in fear at the sight of the mafia hangout.  It was the Boston mafia who killed his old boss, and he was still on their s$#@ list, and they were _very_ good at sharing information with other towns and bosses...

"Don't go in there, unless you want to wake up dead at the bottom of the Miskatonic" he yells to the others.  "Let's check the sides and back and make sure he isn't going through the restaurant first."

He runs down one side to check the back door.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper, barely nods in agreement and takes off down the other side of the dingy restaurant.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 18, 2003)

*Johann*

Johann slowly follows Jasper to the corner of the building.  He keeps a close eye on the front entrance to make sure the man in red doesn't run back out while the others investigate the sides and back.  If Jasper goes behind the building, Johann will run after.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2003)

Paul sighed and turned to the group standing behind him, "Someone will need to get this man to a hospital."
He then stood up and looked down the hall and where the other men had run to. He turned and looked at the man near the other guard, "Any idea where those guys just ran off to?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

[OOCJasper is going around the building but is also looking for ways that a man could get in and out of the restaurant at the same time.  Windows, doors, etc. [/OOC]


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 19, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Arkham, Massachusetts


Patrick and Jasper come across two small windows with curtains on opposite sides of the building.  The two of you can easily see inside of the building, and observe the man in red having a detailed conversation with a rather large formidable gentlemen.  Patrick recognizes the mobster as the Godfather of the Arkham branch of the mob.  As the conversation continues the man in red points to another man who then goes to a phone located on a far wall.  After about two minutes he concludes his call and reports back to the man in red and the Godfather.

About 10 minutes after Patrick and Jasper began inspecting the sides and rear of the building, Johann notices two men and a woman walking down the street and entering the restaurant.  They didn't seem to pay much attention to you.

The next time Patrick and Jasper glance into the small windows they see the Godfather, and the man in red sitting down to have a meeting with three individuals that look strangely out of place.

Patrick and Jasper also find a door that appears to be unlocked; there is garbage and rank food strewn in heaps not to far from the door.

Nick notices a scholarly looking gentlemen walking into the sitting room, someone new to the meeting.  He is brandishing a guide with a crescent moon on the rear.

Dr. McTavish begins pacing the floor and states:

" This intrusion is very strange.  Hopefully the others will catch the scoundrel or gathered some info as to why our headquarters was invaded.   All in all this just confirms my initial impressions, we need to be swift but cautious as we proceed.  We will continue the meeting as soon as the others return."

Dr. McTavish then looks in on both guards and greets the new member, he then orders the uninjured guard to round up a full compliment of security, to guard the latter meeting, which will probably go well into the night.


----------



## bruin (Aug 19, 2003)

Patrick motions to Jasper to follow him away from the window for a moment, back midway up one of the sides of the building where they can talk safely.

"That big guy is the godfather of Arkham," he says, "but the guy in red and those others aren't mobsters, as far as I know.  We'd be insane to try to confront them here; we oughtta wait till they're done and follow those others.  I'm gonna go find a phone and call the club, see what McTavish thinks.  Don't let them see you, especially not while we're right around here."

OOC: if that's ok with Jasper he'll go make the call and tell McTavish what they've seen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper nods his head in agreement and walks back across the street and finds a place where he can watch the restaurant.  He gives his watch a curious glance every once in awhile as if he's waiting for someone.


----------



## Jibril Rashad (Aug 19, 2003)

Having hear only only McTavish's final words, Jibril tries to make sense of the situation.  If any have taken an interest in his late arrival, he approaches that person and says in acctented English, "My friend, what has happened here? Someone broke into the club?  Is the library safe? "  (If no one seems to care about much his arrival, and McTavish is free, Jibril approaches him instead, first apologizing for his tardiness, but then trying to elicit the same information.)

One of Jibril's main reason for joining the club had been the hope that someday he would be allowed to do his doctoral research in the library, so in addition to the general confusion of the moment, he has a slight selfish reason to be concerned.


OOC:  Did I see anything out of the ordinary on my way to the club or on the way in?


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 19, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Nick looks back down the hall, "I think they ran outside, but after that I have no idea."


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 19, 2003)

*Johann*

Johann watches Jasper walk from behind the alley and take a position.  After a short while, Johann crosses the street when he thinks no one is looking (OCC-spot), and joins Jasper. 

Trying to look inconspicuous, Johann asks Jasper for a cigarette.

Then he whispers, "What did you see?  Where is Patrick?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Japer bums a cigarette from Johann and scans the restaurant one more time seeing nothing he proceeds to fill Johann, “Looks like the “man in red” is rather connected with the mob.  Patrick went to call it in, but I’m guessing this is a dead in now and that we will be pushing the timetable up for leaving for the jungle.”  Jasper looks Johann right in the eyes, “So, what do you think about this temple in the jungle?”


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 20, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Vanguard Club Library
Saltonstall Boarding House
431 West Saltonstall Street
Arkham, Massachusetts 

A guard enters into the library and says;

"Dr McTavish there is a phone call for you"

Dr.  McTavish replies, 
_" I wonder who this could be"_ 

The Guard respond,

_"Some guy named patrick says he has some urgent information for you."_ 

Dr.  McTavish lightly responds,_
 "it appears as if our brethren are safe and have some information for us, please excuse me while I answer this call."_ 

Dr. McTavish and Patrick exchange information, the Dr. conveys to Patrick that he is baffled that local mobsters would have any interest in scientific endeavours, and that it is imperative that Patrick gains as much information as possible and then returns to the Vanguard headquarters.  Everyone will remain here until their return.  He cautions Patrick to be very careful!!!!

After the phone call Dr. McTavish checks in with the resident manager at the Saltonstall boarding house.  When he returns everyone is given a key.

Dr. McTavish states,
_I think that it would be far more expedient if everyone took up temporary residence here in the boarding house, I have given each one of you a key to your own room.  All the rooms are on this floor.  Patrick and crew are gathering valuable information, and may be gone for a few more hours.  We shall resume our meeting upon their return.  You may remain here or the guards can escort you to your rooms.  When the others return you will be notified."_


----------



## Jibril Rashad (Aug 20, 2003)

I accept the key, still somewhat confused and decide that, having arrived so late, I'm not quite ready to leave.  I approach the man who had spoken to me upon my arrival.   "My name is Jibril Rashad, and I am very bleased to make your acquaintance. [I hold out my hand].

"As you can see, I have arrived quite late to this meeting. Would you be so kind as to exblain what has so far occurred?  I am most embarassed about my tardiness - It is not sort of thing I would normally accebt from myself."

Assuming Nick is willing to talk about the meeting, I listen quietly, then thank him.  "I subose we shall just have to wait to see what develobs, then.  I would relish the obortunity to seek out this temble, however.  Do you think they will send us?

[OOC:  Edit:  rewrote the post in light of the post DallasPA made while I was writing mine.   Also, when a native Arabic speaker tries to make a "p" sound, it almost always comes out as a "b".]


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 20, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Arkham, Massachusetts


Patrick, as you return to the restaurant, you sense something hauntingly suspicous about the man in red.  The whole time you chased him, he never turned around and looked you square in the face, it was almost as if he was.... he was..... concealing his identity from you.  Then suddenly you were struck, but no it couldn't be. your thinking:

_"can the man in red be Bobby Houston"_ 

You say nooo it couldn't be Bobby moved away when the two of you were kids.   Boy, we sure had fun robbing freight cars when we were young.   But,  if it is Bobby why would he be working for the mob boss Danny O'Bannion.

Before Patrick can return Jasper and Johann see the three individuals leave out of the eatery, and they are moving away form the two of you at a brisk pace.  Its quite obvious they have business to attend to.


----------



## bruin (Aug 20, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> *...Patrick, as you return to the restaurant, you sense something hauntingly suspicous about the man in red.  The whole time you chased him, he never turned around and looked you square in the face, it was almost as if he was.... he was..... concealing his identity from you.  Then suddenly you were struck, but no it couldn't be. your thinking:
> 
> "can the man in red be Bobby Houston"
> 
> ...




OOC: I thought the boss was an Italian?  And should I just assume I got a better glimpse of the guy in red through the window, enough so that I might suspect that it's Bobby?  Sorry for asking, just that seemed to come out of the blue.  I'll post later, after Johann and Jasper's actions are posted.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 20, 2003)

OOC:  Don't be fooled by the name O'Bannion, he is italian.  O'Bannion is an alias.  Yes, you did get a better look at the man in red through the window.  Sorry that its seems out of place, actually its not given the sequence of events.  I run a very open adventure, believe it or not you guys are pretty much driving my post, but I must say its very interesting from my perspective.  A whole lot has happened, that I certainly did not plan.  I almost feel like I'm playing!!!!!! 

I guess in a strange way I am.

Dallas


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 20, 2003)

*Johann*

Johann nudges Jasper, then looks for Patrick, but doesn't see him.  

"There they are.  I'm going to follow them."

Johann lurks in the darkened shadows, darting from doorway to mailbox to phone booth and back to doorway, hoping to disappear from view.

(OOC - hide, move silently - unless they're moving too quickly.)

edit - (ooc -  no wonder he didn't see nick.  He's back at at the school!)


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 20, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Accepting the hand Nick says, "The name is Nick.  A lot has happened here tonight, yet we haven't accomplished anything.  We were just about to start when we heard a shout from this hallway.  A man in a red suit had seriously injured a guard and tackled a second one.  A few people are chasing him as we speak, I just hope they don't get themselves into trouble."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper thinks to himself that Johann  is going to get the hell beat out of himself or worse...  Jasper stays back as a crowd would be obvious but he move to wear he will have cover if need be and can give Johann  some cover fire.


----------



## bruin (Aug 21, 2003)

Patrick returns to the restaurant area and looks for Jasper and Johann.  If they've already passed out of sight, he stands there, scratching his head for a minute, trying to decide what to do next.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 22, 2003)

Paul knelt looked at the key and sighed. As usual, just when things were getting interesting, something happened to stop it. He turned to the others and said quietly, "Shouldn't someone go check on those men that went after the guy?"


----------



## Jibril Rashad (Aug 23, 2003)

It's been a long time since I've inserted myself into a potentially violent situation (other than hunting turkeys) But, still, I remove my coat and tie as I say:

"Well, I believe you are right, Doctor.  We are doing little good here. If we go after them and can do nothing besides offer them a ride back to the club after their run, it is brobably still worth it.  If they require assistance of a more immediate nature and we can brovide it, _a-hamdullah_.

"Still, sbeaking solely for myself, I know that I am not the same [OOC: said with intentional irony] imbosing warrior that I was in my youth[/].  If the others are in trouble, broviding them with a sbeedy exit may be as vital as broviding them our numbers.

"I brobose that, unless the club is willing to lend us the use of an automobile, or unless one of you has brought one to the meeting today, that that we hire two taxis - one for us and one to be empty and waiting should our comrades need to make a hasty exit.  And as I said , If we go after them and can do nothing besides offer them a ride back to the club, all that means is that everything went well, and that in addition we will be able to continue the meeting more immediately, _en-sha'ullah _."


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 23, 2003)

Patrick as you return you find no trace of Johann and Jasper.  If you look into one of the windows in the alley you can still see the man in red and O'Bannion.  But their three guest and your comrades have vanished.

Johann and Jasper as you track the three guest it becomes quite apparrent they are far too concerned with getting to their destination to notice you two following them.  As your trek continues you notic they are headed to northern Arkham, the swanky area of town, not to far from the college.  Suddenly they stop and enter what appears to be a business.  The sign outside says:

Treasure Hunters INC

One of the guards hears Jibril's conversation and leaves and then returns with Dr. McTavish.   

Dr. McTavish returns and states,

_" It has been brought to my attention that some of you would like to go to the assistance of your comrades.  Personally, I dont think this is wise, those that left are much suited to that task, and you must learn to trust in each one's individual strengths.  You can be of much greater assistance here, talking, researching, and planning for a probable expedition.  Remember all of the maps, travel diaries and the likes of all prior expeditions are housed here in the library.  Much can be learned from our prior expeditions.  Myself and the others are still here and the formal meeting will immediately commence upon the return of your comrades."_ 

With that said Dr. McTavish departs.


----------



## bruin (Aug 23, 2003)

_Well, those other two knew I was coming back here, and this is where I told McTavish we were, so..._  Patrick looks for an inconspicuous spot to keep an eye on the restaurant and waits it out for the time being.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 23, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

"Well we don't even know where they were when they made the phone call, let alone now.  Even if we did I don't know this town at all.  But I am willing to help to whatever extent I can."


----------



## Jibril Rashad (Aug 23, 2003)

"I imagine we could find out Patrick's last location from Dr. McTavish, but as he has said we should remain here, I subose we should trust both him and the others, and make our time here as broductive as we can.

There were three Vanguard exbeditions to the area, no? 1892, '93, and '94.  That being the case,  we could each familiarize ourselves with one exbedition, and discuss our findings later on.  If either of you have different ideas or strategies for the research, I'd be habee to go with one of those instead.  I am just excited to get inside that library, even if it's not yet to the benefit of my dissertation."
[ooc: smiles]


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 25, 2003)

OOC: Shatterer I need you to post, Johann is gone till the 27th so you will have to post for both characters as a unit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper upon seeing the sign of the latest stop decides that there is competition for the prize in South America and that the mob is probably just locally hired muscle.  Looking at Johann, “Go and call the club and ask for Dr. McTavish.  When he gets on the phone ask him about this “Treasure Hunters INC” maybe he knows of this place and what he wants us to do.  I expect that are expedition’s timetable has just been pushed up a notch.  I’ll wait here and keep an eye on things.”









*OOC:*


: After Johann walks off to find a phone I try and find a place to observe the building.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 25, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Arkham, Massachusetts

Dr McTavish is alerted, by a guard, of another incoming phone call, this time from Johann, the Dr. eagerly answers the phone.  Johann explains to Dr. McTavish how the group of three departed before Patrick returned from the previous call, and the arrival of the three at Treasure Hunters INC.  Dr. McTavish replies;

_"Well the Treasure Hunters are nothing but mercenary scavengers for hire, but this troubles me Johann.  Because this situation is actually opposite of what you and Jasper suspect, and suddenly makes sense.  The mob sent someone to spy on our activities and realized that we were mounting an expedition.  In an effort to beat us to the site they've hired the treasure hunters.  But why.... why would the mob be interested in such a site.  Hmmm, the two of you need to go to where you last saw Patrick, round him up and immediately return to Vanguard Headquarters.   I believe that you have not seen the last of THI,  Treasure Hunters INC is relentless in their pursuit of a site once hired, we must move quickly."_ 

Back at the library a guard returns with Dr. Laban Shrewsbury-Professor of Anthropology MU Professor in an excited voice he chirps, 

_"we must begin researching the prior expeditions immediately, have any of you decided on a likely approach."_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 25, 2003)

*Jibril Rashad*

"From my bersbective, is seems that we need to accumulate information about at least the following.  Feel free to this list, of course.

"Regarding the 1892 mission, we should research the expedition in general, compile information on the unfirendly natives in the area, and as much information on the temble itself as is bossible.

"Whoever investigates the disastrous 1893 and 1894 tribs should take special note of the village discovered by Goettering - if they have stories of the temple, it may give us clues to both its location and nature.

"Combing through the Nelson Survey team's notes will also likely be of value - newer mabs are better mabs.

"Someone, I believe should also see if there is further information on our club founder's late life and see if he wrote about or otherwised referenced the temple after his return from the Amazon. 

"Without objection, I would like to begin work on the 1893 and 1894 exbeditions. "

[OOC: What are everyone else's thoughts?  Research: +8
Edit:  Wrong poster ID.  ]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper takes the news in stride saying with a simple nod to his head, “You heard the good doctor lets get back to the restaurant."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2003)

Paul stands a moment in silence, thinking. Then, he nods and speaks up, "We should probably get to looking through things quickly. I'd be interesting in looking through the notes from the Nelson Survey..."

[OOC: Looks good to me. Probably just should get as much info as we can. 
Research +7]


----------



## bruin (Aug 26, 2003)

When he sees Jasper and Johann returning, Patrick throws his hands up in the air.  "Nothing happening around here, what did you guys find out?"


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 26, 2003)

March 1st, 1933
Arkham, Massachusetts


Jasper and Johann return to the restaurant, where they find Patrick fuming.  He isn't a happy camper.  All the same you detail your findings to Patrick and then head back to the Vanguard Headquarters.  Upon entering you find Dr McTavish shouting:

_"This is Blasphemy, Total Blasphemy and utterly unbelievable"_ 

Its is quite obvious that something has caused Dr. McTavish to blow a seal, and he is quite upset at this point.

*Previously.............* 

Dr. Laban Shrewsbury turned to Jibril, Paul, and Nick and replied;

_"Follow me, I will show you where all of the research material for prior expeditions are house"_ 

As you follow Dr. Laban Shrewsbury you enterer deeper into this portion of the library.   As you pass through what seems like a maze of ten-foot high books shelves you see a small opening that opens into an even larger alcove of the library.   Dr. Shrewsbury guides you to the far side of this alcove where you see the entrance to what appears to be a third room.  This door looks heavily reinforced and has a steel pull-down gate that is apparently locked.  Dr. Shrewsbury reaches for his key ring, and unlocks the steel gate and then the door.  All under the careful watch of a guard who happens to be tailing your group.  As you enter the room the sights, sounds, and smells of the articles in this room overwhelm your senses.  Within the third alcove you see trophies and items, which the club has deemed far to valuable to display in the sitting room.   The Dr. leads you to a special area reserved for the  Gottering expeditions.  As he approaches the area, you can sense a wake of distress fall upon him.  Dr. Shrewsbury begins looking high and low, running from one point to the next muttering to himself.  All of sudden he turns and you can just see the most intense wave of fright come across his face, some of you almost begin to run.   Suddenly the Dr. yells,


_" All of the Gottering notes, diaries, and maps have been stolen"_ 

After this Laban Shrewsbury collapses onto the floor, and the guard takes off yelling.

_"There has been a Robbery, a Robbery"_ 

It seems like moments latter all of the MU staff in attendance and Dr. McTavish with an escort of guards enters the room.  After a cursory search of this portion of the library all come to the conclusion that the Gottering portion of the collection has been stolen.  The thin wavering Dr. McTavish becomes unglued and begins ranting and cursing in a manner that one would have to see in order to believe.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2003)

Paul sighed heavily. With the way the day was going so far, it should have been expected. For a moment he just looks around, hoping against hope that something was there, "Was there anything else? Did you keep any of the books in another place?"


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 27, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Paul sighed heavily. With the way the day was going so far, it should have been expected. For a moment he just looks around, hoping against hope that something was there, "Was there anything else? Did you keep any of the books in another place?"




Several members of the MU staff responded that they were quite sure that Dr. Artimage has the original 1894 map on display in the map room at Miskatonic University.  Another stated that he remembered Dr. Artimage and several grad students transcribing various dairies and notes of the Gottering expedition.

Dr McTavish says, 



> I will call Dr. Artimage immediately, and make arrangements for the party to review this material tomorrow morning as soon as the library is open.  Once they return we will resume our meeting at 3 pm.  Its Monday, I feel its imperative that the party departs no later then Thursday if we want to have any chance of beating Treasure Hunters INC to the site.   We can retire to our individual rooms and get a fresh start tomorrow.


----------



## Jibril Rashad (Aug 27, 2003)

Jibril looks around the room. "How much matreial was there?" he asks a guard.  "Could it have been carried off by just one person?"  Meanwhile, in a somewhat silly attempt to feel useful, he is scanning the floor and the area around the empty shelves for any signs of the thief - dirt on the carpet, cigarette butts, etc. 

[OOC: Spot:+6 or Search +4]


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 28, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Arkham, Massachusetts



			
				Jibril Rashad said:
			
		

> Jibril looks around the room. "How much matreial was there?" he asks a guard.  "Could it have been carried off by just one person?"  Meanwhile, in a somewhat silly attempt to feel useful, he is scanning the floor and the area around the empty shelves for any signs of the thief - dirt on the carpet, cigarette butts, etc.
> 
> [OOC: Spot:+6 or Search +4]




Dr. Shrewsbury tells Jibril that the collection contained about 30 books and diaries, several maps, and numerous drawings.  As youn inspect the area you can definitely tell that it has been ran sacked.  You find nothing of great detail because the robbers were quite adept in their theft.

The next morning.......

You are awaken about 8AM and ushered in to the sitting room for breakfast.  Dr. McTavish states,



> 'I have spoken to Dr. Armitage, he is expecting you, in light of all these strange events it is highly unlikely that he will allow you take any pieces of his collection.  But you are certainly free to browse and take detailed notes if you wish.  Our meeting here at the Headquarters will resume at 3PM.  Good luck!!!




The party wastes no time making the trek to MU library.  As you arrive you take in the view of the impressive building, with high arched ceilings and massive columns, and its stone floors echo with your footsteps.  It appears to be a particularly slow day, and upon your arrival you find the receptionist noticing your arrival.  She is a young bookish brunette, taking advantage of the slow day to catch up on her studies.  As you approach she casually sits here books aside and says,



> "Goodmorning may I help you"




OOC:  I hope we aren't losing players already????


----------



## bruin (Aug 28, 2003)

Edit: double post


----------



## bruin (Aug 28, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> OOC:  I hope we aren't losing players already????




OOC: I'm still here, it's just that Patrick doesn't think much of book learnin' So I probably won't have much to contribute for a while.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 28, 2003)

*Johann*

(OOC-I'm back - and ready to read!)

"Guten tag, miss, we are looking for Dr. Armitage, he should be expecting us.  We are from Vanguard . . . Dr. McTavish called?" Johann says.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 28, 2003)

Paul stretched a little and looked around the library. Nice place. Noticing that Johann was already speaking, he decided that throwing in anything wouldn't really help, so he tried smiling politely and waiting.

((OOC: I'm still here....obviously.))


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 29, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Nick watches the conversation involving the receptionist, but says nothing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper pours himself another drink as he watches the intellectuals study and read the old, dusty books…  He looks bored and somber as if he’s waiting at the dentist office for an appointment.  He fidgets and finally gives up and leaves the room; he explores the old building and keeps an eye out for attractive woman to procure.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 29, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Arkham, Massachusetts

Rebecca responds,



> " Oh yes, you must be here to view the Gottering Map.  Follow me."




As the bookish girl stands you notice that she is actually quite a leggy full-grown woman.  Waves a perfume and effervescence gently careen about your nostrils as she escorts you to the third floor, where the maps and chart room is.  Conveniently, Dr. Armitage's office is right next to the chart room.  Rebecca stops and kind of gives the entire group a sultry once over and says,



> "Dr. Armitage is in his office, he will assist you with information you need"




As you enter the his office you recognize Dr. Armitage as the haggard old man that approached Dr. McTavish at the end of the presentation he replies.



> " Can I help you gentlemen"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Hey Dallas, I hate to say it, but I'm sort of confused here.  Are the members still separate or are we all with the receptionist and Dr. Armitage?  Sorry for the confusion and I’ll post in character when I figure out what’s going on…


----------



## Jibril Rashad (Aug 30, 2003)

"Good morning, Dr.  Dr. McTavish sends his regards, and we thank you for arranging this visit on such short and harried circumstances.  We are hopeful that you can aid us in the brebarations for our imminent journey, now that those vandals have ransacked the Vanguard Club's Geottering collection."  

I introduce myself, and give the names of the other team members present, and then ask if there if there are any special concerns  he has beofre we begin our studies, or if there is any information we should know.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 30, 2003)

OOC: Entire party is together at the library


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper files into Dr. Armitage office with the others and nods his head with a small smile to the good doctor in greeting.  Jasper then moves to the side hoping that the good doctor wont call upon him while the Doctor and the intellectuals talk.  Jasper tries to pay attention and finds some of it to be interesting but for the most part the conversation bores him and the more it carries on the more his eyes and thoughts wander over to the leggy Miss Rebecca.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 31, 2003)

Posted by DallasPA - 08-29-2003 at 11:29 AM 
March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Arkham, Massachusetts 



Dr. Armitage sits back with a perplexed look and replies,



> " Ah yes, so you too are interested in the Gottering map ! Its an excellent piece, fine detail of the area."




But then the fine Dr. pauses.....



> " But this is odd, this is the third time someone's asked about that map today-and no ones asked about it for years.  Oh yes, and if you are from the Vanguard Club, who is that group that arrived a few minutes ago and requested to see the map.  I showed it to them, and they seemed quite delighted with it.  Then asked about the geography section, and some of the library's Gottering notes.  They must still be there in the map room because I haven't seen them leave."




Dr. Armitage stands, exits his office, makes a left, and opens the door to the Map Room.  Upon entering the room you find several men and women ( 4 men, 2 women) standing around one of the tables, one is busy rolling a large parchment into a tube, while another is gathering numerous books into a sachel.  Most of you recognize a man in a flashy purple suit as the man in red, Bobby Houston, who seems to be coordinating the effort.  Jasper, Johann, and Patrick also recognize that 3 of the intruders are from Treasure Hunters INC.  Bobby Houston and friends lookup in surprise when the investigators enter.

OOC: Surprise Round -Advantage Vanguard Club

The Maps and Charts Room of the M. U. library is a squarish room with a row of flat filing cabinets against both outer walls.  There is only one way in and out, and no windows. The entire interior of the room is filled with several large circular oak tables. which will make maneuvering tight.  The space in between tables will allow barely two people to pass, but the tables are only three to four feet high.

All of the Treasure Hunters look fit  and tanned, clearly people used to action and adventure, and they're all wearing comfortable travel gear.  They are obviously taking a threatening posture, hoping you will back off.

Initiative Order for Surprise round

Jasper-23
Johann-20
Jibril-14
Nick-13
Patrick-10
Paul-9


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 2, 2003)

OOC: I guess most of our players are still have problems reading text.  Please let me know if you are able to read post.  Shatter go ahead an post jaspers move, it seems like people are waiting on him to act first.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 2, 2003)

*Johann*

OOC-first time I've been able to access the boards since Friday - 

When Johann sees the group stashing books in a knapsack and attempting to take a map, he begins to feel angry.  So much knowledge has been lost becuase of looters and thievery over the centuries.  Thefts from Egyptian graverobbers, looting of archeological sites for wealthly collectors, war, fire.  These are heinous crimes to his eye, much like the Great War an attack on all humanity.

But he bites down his rage, and instead says ironically, "I hope you have your library cards.  But please don't look for them now.  Hands in the air, if you please." 

He draws his pistol, readying to shoot if any of the group reaches for anything.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 2, 2003)

Snipehunt said:
			
		

> He draws his pistol, readying to shoot if any of the group reaches for anything.




Rebecca begins to scream,



> " Oh my God, they're drawing guns.Therrrreee goooing to shhhooootttttt!!!!!!!!!!!"




As she dashes down the hallway to the stairs.

Dr Armitage yells at Johann,



> " Put that gun away before the police arrive, this is a public library, you must find an alternative means of retrieving those artifacts!!!!"




As he dashes down the hall, to catch rebecca and calm her down.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 3, 2003)

*Jibril Rashad*

Jibril moves forward until he is pressing directly against one of the tables, hoping to allow enough space for the rest of the team to maneuver around him if the need arises.  As he does so, he speaks, nominally to Johann and Jasper, but it is obviously directed at the strangers, whom he regards the entire time, smiling broadly:



> "That's all right, Gentlemen.  I am sure that our colleagues here will be habee to share their findings with us.  Before the bolice arrive.  Before we must report not only a botential theft here, but also yesterday's burglary at the Vanguard club.  I am certain that they realize that even a short brison stay, to determine the validity of our charges, would be all the head-start our talented groub would need in order to discover the temble before them. I am certain that they are aware how much easier things will be if they merely choose to cooberate with us for a few moments.  Isn't that right, ladies and gentlemen?"




[OOC:  Diplomacy/+8.  Edit:  Amended slightly to account for Jasper's actions, made before jibril's speech.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper moves threw the door and to the side to give others a chance to move threw…  He draws his gun with out hesitation…  “I hope no one minds,” and with a slight movement of the gun so everyone knows what he stalking about.  “Hands up drop to your knees and the first person not to do so I’m going to shoot them threw a knee cap.  Oh and I have no issues shooting a lady.” 









*OOC:*


I would have gone first so their ya go..


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 3, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

"What are you doing here?  It seems rather blatant to commit such a crime in the daytime."  Nick then takes up a position to provide cover from any combat that may ensue.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 3, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Arkham, Massachusetts 



			
				ShadowX said:
			
		

> "What are you doing here?  It seems rather blatant to commit such a crime in the daytime."  Nick then takes up a position to provide cover from any combat that may ensue.





The tall lean man, with sandy brown hair who happens to be holding the cane containing the map responds:



> " A crime you must be mistaken my lad, we've been hired to retrieve these articles.  As for the supposed robbery at the Vanguard Club , we had nothing to do with that.  But I can tell you this, we have no intentions on giving our goodies away, so as the good Dr. stated you better figure out an alternative way to retrieve them."





OOC: End of surprise round


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 3, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Arkham, Massachusetts 

Its quite obvious that these guys are going to give you one hell of a fight.  You can hear Dr. Armitage trying to control Rebecca and the other secretaries in the background he is telling them,



> "Don't call the police, I promise there will be no shooting.  The Vanguard Club will handle this without gunfire"




OOC: Johann and Jasper its your move, the two of you move before THI. 

Initiative Order for Combat rounds

Jasper-23
Johann-20
Threasure Hunters-18
Jibril-14
Nick-13
Patrick-10
Paul-9

The man holding the cane containing the map, and Bobby Houston are positioned behind the other four members.  Have Fun !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 4, 2003)

OOC: As a common courtesy to the others players, those with high initiative should strive to post in a timely fashsion.  Even if this means readying or reserving your action until a later initiative rank!!!!

Thank You


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*









*OOC:*


MY actions have not changed if someone moves funny I'm going to put a slug threw them...  Johann, is back in town so you might need to wait for him.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 4, 2003)

*Johann*

Johann continues to cover the other group with his pistol, his face calm and passive.  He keeps a steady aim, ready to shoot if any of them move to grab something.

"Perhaps American is a little strange to me, but in Germany one cannot simply walk into a library and start pocketing material.  I suggest you remove the map from that case and place it on the table, as well as the books you are trying to steal.

"I suggest you place the map and the books on that table," Johann motions towards the table in front of him.  "Or shall we call the police?  I'm sure they can determine if you have rights to these items."


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 5, 2003)

OOC: Everyone I am so sorry, but I've been sick the last two days.  I will atempt to make my next post tonight sometime.

Thanks
Dallas


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 5, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> OOC: Everyone I am so sorry, but I've been sick the last two days.  I will atempt to make my next post tonight sometime.
> 
> Thanks
> Dallas



 ((OOC: Don't worry about it. We all get sick..I've been kind of out of it the past few days too...ah well, just waiting for my turn in Initiative. Always last! GAH! ))


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 7, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Arkham, Massachusetts 


As Jasper and Johann attempt to hold THI at bay with drawn pistols, the tension begins to mount.  Everyone senses that something is going to happen but no one knows quite what.   At this point 2 seconds seem like an eternity, but that’s all it took before THI went into action.  Bobby Houston (1st man) picks up a stack of books and hurls them at jasper, while the 1st women performs the same tactic on Johann.  Almost instantaneously the 2nd man rushes Jasper, as the 2nd woman rushes Johann.  Then a 3rd man, who is quite large and fast rushes the door.  Bobby Houston and the man with the map  (4th man) are momentarily hanging back and watching the outcome of the first wave.

OOC:  I am taking the actions of Johann and Jasper as a readied action, so your new initiative rank is 18, just before THI for the rest of the combat.  Their movement has triggered your readied attack action so Johann and jasper have a chance to fire there pistols are do some other attack action of their choice.  THI will complete their actions once Jasper and Johann complete their attack action.  Sorry, everyone else will have to wait till the next post to join in the fun.

A readied action is a reflex action, so Johann and jasper may only fire at the individual who tossed books at them, or the person charging them, no one else may be fired upon this round!!!!!


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 7, 2003)

Johann snaps off a shot at the man rushing towards him. (OOC - +4, w.in 30' - you're rolling, right?  I can use an on-line dicerollerhere)


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC: Thats a cool idea checked out the link, I really like that idea.  As long as it is tamper proof.  This way people don't think I'm monkeying with results on my end.  I will allow this die roller for attack/san/massive damage rolls as long as there is an easy way to track which roll went with which of your actions.  If there is any, any fuzzy stuff, like two rolls for the same character close together when there should only be one.  Then I will roll that result, lol.   Also with the distraction of flying books, and a moving target rushing, you will suffer a -2 to your roll.  So overall that gives you a plus two bonus.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper fires at the guy charging him...link 









*OOC:*


 I included the -2, not that it matters...  rulled 3 with a +3 for a 6.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 8, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Arkham, Massachusetts 

As the two THI members hurdle tables and chairs in an attempt to reach both Jasper and Johann, they each fire off a round.  Both Jasper and Johann pull their shots in the midst of the flurry.  The 2nd man pulls out a set of brass knuckles just as Jasper fires; he swings and catches nothing but air.  The second woman performs the same tactic on Johann only she draws a knife, her swing catches Johann with a critical strike in the crest of his shoulder just adjacent to his neck.  Johann is bleeding severely but is still on his feet.  The third man bum rushes both Nick and Paul forcing the two of you out of the doorway and into the hall.

You can hear screams all over the building as the gun shots ring out, and the hustle and bustle of people evacuating the building.

OOC: 	Johann suffered 6 pts of damage>> he was lucky

	Nick and Paul must make Dex checks to see if they are still standing before they can attack.

The rest of vanguard club can know state their actions, but nick and Paul must make dex checks to avoid falling before they can state their actions.

Johann pistol  2/AC13

Sandra  Melee:knife 19/AC12 (Knife attack on Johann)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2003)

(ooc:  we're using Attacks of opportunity, right?  where am I in relation to the two armed THI members?  I don't want to move in such a way as to trigger one.)


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 8, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> (ooc:  we're using Attacks of opportunity, right?  where am I in relation to the two armed THI members?  I don't want to move in such a way as to trigger one.)




OOC: Not quite sure what you mean by attacks of opprotunity, in C0C during around you can move and attack (in any order), do double movement, or perform a full attack.  Jibril and Patrick are still inside of the map room near the door, and can reach either of the two armed THI members easily. Johann and Jasper are also still inside of the map room.  While Paul and NIck have been knocked into the hall.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2003)

Seeing his colleague bleeding out, Jibril tries to aid him as best as he can.  He rushes to his side and attempts to wrest the woman's knife from her hand.  Only then does he realize he has no business being in a knife and gun fight.  He goes a little pale, but continues on.

(OOC:  Opposed attack rolls, Jibril's "Small" hand vs. Sondra's "Tiny" -assuming it's between the size of a steak knife and a combat knife, or smaller - knife.  Jibril's melee attack roll therefore at +3 (-1 for strength, +4 for weapon size difference.  Feh.  Result = 6.  http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Jibril#59001)


OOC:Edited to remove any posible confusion in light of the AoO decision.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2003)

*Jasper Bakemeier: (Male/Soldier 1)*

Jasper will bring his gun down upon the guy that just swung at him.









*OOC:*


I'm guessing that using the gun as a club with not provoke an AoO, if it does I change my actions, as I might as well shoot him. link


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 10, 2003)

*Nick Oppenheimer*

Nick pulls out his pistol as the situation turns sour.  If he has a clear shot he will fire at one of the thieves.


----------



## bruin (Sep 10, 2003)

If AoO aren't in play and Jibril disarms the woman, Patrick will pull his gun, take a step to the side of the fray, and take a shot at the man with the map.

If Jibril fails to disarm her, or if AoO are being used and Jibril just hits her with the chair, Patrick dons his brass knuckles and likewise attacks the woman to get her attention away from Johann.

OOC: I'm assuming all this happens before Jasper gets to go again?  I was just waiting for my turn to come up.  Dallas, do you mind just doing the rolls for me?


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 10, 2003)

OOC - I'm kind of lost, but . . . assuming I'm up -

Johann shudders as the sharp point of the blade withdraws from his shoulder.  He knows he has suffered a serious wound, but he refuses to leave this battle. 

He measures his opponent in the blink of an eye.  Initially startled to be fighting a woman, and one carrying a knife at that, he quickly enters the calm, quiet killing mode that served him well on the battlefield.

He backs up 5 feet and snaps off a shot.   17   Damage: 9


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 10, 2003)

OOC:

Okay to bring some order to things I would just like to clarify where we are at.

As for AoO see my post in the other thread, and then I will make a determination on it.

Johann I rolled your initial attack because after you posted the online die roller, I didnt get a speedy reply from you (your actual roll), so to move the game forward I just rolled.  Unfortunately it was a bad roll!!! Sorry!!!!!!   In the future those who want to can just use the online die roller thats fine, others who wish for me to roll, I will continue to roll for them.

As for the above stated combat actions I will wait to resolve the issue on AoO, which I'm real fuzzy on.  Someone give me a CoC D20 page reference please.  After we decide whether AoO are in or out;

Then I will process the above actions in this order in light of our decision concerning AoO.

Jibril will act first followed by:

Nick
Patrick (I will roll for you)
Paul

Then the leader of THI will go since he reserved his action.

Then the 2nd combat round will start.  That is when I will process 

Jasper and Johann newly posted actions. (This may change if you choose to accept AoO, this implies that the two of you would get an additional shoot during the first combat round)

Sorry for any confusion, but with me being sick, and the board being hard to access I figured things might get a little hairy here.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 10, 2003)

(note needed)

Note that Johann and Jasper can't take an AoO w/ their guns - only w. melee weapons (I could use it as a club).  Using a missile weapon provokes an AoO - which is why Johann backed up 5 feet.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 11, 2003)

OOC: General consensus seems to be to proceed without AoO.  And I am siding with that.  So I will resume my posts today no AoO.  If you designed your character to take advantage of AoO I will allow you to modify.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


Dallas, if possible I would rather shoot the guy that I just butted in the head with my gun, but if I have to roll a new attack roll for it I guess I'll take my pistol but as if we don't start taking some of the bad guys down are less combat originated people are going to be creamed


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 11, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Dallas, if possible I would rather shoot the guy that I just butted in the head with my gun, but if I have to roll a new attack roll for it I guess I'll take my pistol but as if we don't start taking some of the bad guys down are less combat originated people are going to be creamed





Shatter thats no problem, we can use the roll above....But it won't take place untill the next round of combat.  I have had problems getting to the board today, will post sometime tonight.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 12, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Map Room
Arkham, Massachusetts 


Jibril you rush in to aid Johann and attempt to remove the Knife from Sandra's grasp, unfortunately as you grab the knife welding hand Sandra twists her body underneath your hold easily breaking the grasp.

Nick and Paul you endure a massive blow as the third man plows into you, both of you make an attempt at maintaining your balance as you all collide into the wall outside of the door.  The force of the sudden jolt is just too much and sends the both you falling to the floor.  The monstrosity of a man easily maintains his balance and looks around to see who is next.

Patrick you quickly pull out brass knuckles, dashes across the room and bash Sandra in the back of the head.  The woman momentarily buckles but maintains her footing.

The leader witnessing Patrick’s blow on Sandra yells,  “How dare you strike a woman from behind.”  As he leaps over a table and hits you with a massive blow from the cane.


OOC:

Jibril 6 vs  Sandra 13
Nick Dex roll  4/ DC 15
Paul Dex roll 7/ DC 15
Patrick attack 18  Dam 4
THI leader Attack 17 Dam 5

End of first combat round, will begin 2nd combat round with Jasper and Johann actions later today.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry - just trying to clear up a possibly non-existent point of confusion.  Dallas, are you going to adjudicate the actions that have already been posted for Johann and Jasper in Round 2, or are they to repost those (or different) actions?

Just wasn't sure if everyone knew who was posting next (I didn't).

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 14, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Map Room
Arkham, Massachusetts 


To all who are present, it becomes quite obvious that a bad situation has certainly gotten worse.

Johann as you step back five feet you barely squeeze off a shot that catches Sandra square in the chest.  It is a massive blow which stops the woman dead in her tracks.  She stares at you in disbelief, her grip on the knife loosens and she collapes to the floor.

Jasper as you slide under the swing of the brass knuckle you place even pressure on the trigger and send off a round which lodges in the mans side.  He buckles but does not fall, you now notice a fury develope in the members of THI that was not there before.

As Mike Nelson struggles with the realization of Jaspers shot, and Sandra's still body on the floor.  The brass knuckle is released from his hand as he draws a gun from his jacket and fires a round square at Jasper and yells:



> We were not trying to kill you, but you wanna play rough then lets play




Time suddenly slows to a crawl for jasper, he is suddenly faced with a pistol at point blank range and watches as Mike easily pulls the trigger.  You see smoke rising from the end of his pistol and a bullet approaches your left shoulder.  As the hot metal enters the fabric of your jacket your life flashes.  You close your eyes in anticipation of a burning sensation that never comes, the bullet grazes your underarms and exits into the wall behind you.

Bobby Houston draws his 38 revolver and says:



> See, you had to go get involved with these guys Patrick




As he unleashes a round at Patrick, unfortunately patrick isn't as lucky and catches a bullet square in the shoulder blade and collapses to the floor.

Nancy looks around at the carnage that has been unleashed and dashes out of the room, as fast as her feet will carry her, with the napsack of books she is still holding.


As Sonny Harlow stands over Nick and Paul he draws two guns and says:



> If either one of you moves its curtains




As he readies an attack on each one of you!!!!!!


OOC: Patrick is Dying at -2 hit points
        Sandra is Dying at -2 hit points

        Johann, Jasper, Tom (THI leader), Bobby Houston, Jibril, and Mike Nelson are still in the map room.

        Vanguard Club its your move ( Johann and Jasper have gone, its everyone elses turn to act).

Patrick and Sandra will make a roll at the end of the turn to see if they stabalize.

Mike Nelson pistol 11 + 1 (Dex)  barely misses Jasper AC 13 you were lucky

Bobby Houston pistol 17 + 3 (Dex) easily hits Patrick for 5 pts of additional damage.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2003)

Paul looks up at the gun. He sighs. Great. Who brings weapons like that into libraries?? What was this world coming to? Knowing he wasn't much in a fight, especially this fight, and still lost at all the quick movements of events...Paul followed the order of the man and didn't move.

He then heard another gunshot, then watched Patrick fall. Paul almost jumped forward, but held himself back. The woman was down, too...maybe...he looked up at the man panicked, "I'm a doctor! Let me help them! I can help the woman, too!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2003)

Jibril quickly takes in the situation and mutters under his breath, "_mahan nashdu_."* He is even more convinced than before of his utility, or lack thereof, in the present situation.  Unable to provide effective aid to either of the fallen, he does the only helpful thing he can think of and takes off as fast as he can in pursuit of the fleeing book thief, shouting, "Stob! Thief!" at the top of his lungs.


*OOC:mahan nashdu = "we are screwed" - loosely, anyway.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 16, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Map Room
Arkham, Massachusetts 



As Sonny Harlow keeps as watchful eye on Paul and Nick he yells,



> Tim lets get outta here before the cops show up




At that moment Jibril exits the map room door just to the right Sonny Harlow who yells,



> where do you think your going bubbs????




Jibril freezes in his tracks.  As Jibril stands in the hallway partially blocking the door Tim says, 



> Sorry to leave the party so soon but I have a temple to catch




Tim (THI leader) heads for the door which is partially blocked by Jibril standing in the hall, just before he arrives at the door, Tim executes a perfectly timed and angled tumble thru the unblocked area in the door and hall to the right of both Sonny and Jibril.  Tim lands adeptly on his feet at the end of the tumble and contiues up the hall; map,cane and all!!!!!

Suddenly Sonny Harlow says'



> Ohh Ohh




As you hear the faint distant sounds of sirens.




OOC: Jibril entered a threatened area when he eneterd the hall so his movement was halted.

Tim Tumble ,15 + 4/DC 15, thru the treatened area created by Jibril

Patrick Stabilizes

Sandra is still dying

End of 2nd Combat Round/ Johann & Jasper's move


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC: Everyone please read my last 2 post on the other thread.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC:  Nick and Paul read my last post in the other thread.  Then we will proceed.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC: If Nick and Paul dont respond by tonight with their free moves, we will proceed with the adventure where we left off.

Dallas


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

*OOC:*


dallas, Johann & Jasper's moves after that correct?


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 23, 2003)

March 2nd, 1933
Miskatonic University Library
Map Room
Arkham, Massachusetts 


Just as the THI leader is proceeding down the hall and approaching an adjoining corridor, all hell breaks loose.

Paul, Nick, Jibril, Sonny, and Tim look up the hall in sheer horror as a Blood curdling scream comes from Nancy Atwood as she is attempting to escape with the sack of books.  Tim is frozen with fear; as Paul, Nick, Jibril and Sonny are trying to rationalize what they have just seen.  Moments ago a bright green snake seemingly materializes from the fabric of the sack Nancy is carrying.  As the snake enters this plane it begins to emanate a visual vortex, this vortex is a spectral anomaly of sorts. Paul, Nick, Jibril, Tim and Sonny all get the sensation of being dragged closer to the snake, even though you are not moving.  A very strong feeling of vertigo begins to fill the entire hall. All poor Nancy can do is scream in unearthly fright as the large 5 foot snake wraps around her and sinks gaping fangs into the taught smooth flesh of her arm.  A pulsation of green and black begins to emanate down the hall and even into the map room, with each burst of venom, which pulsates into Nancy's Body.  Even those in the map room are beginning to experience the effects of the vertigo, and can tell that something very unnatural is happening in the hall.

Everyone in the hallway shudders as Nancy's body blackens and swells with each and every pulse of venom that enters her body.  Her body puffs up with unnatural ichors and unwholesome fluids.  Then suddenly with a wet tearing noise, the skin begins to split open as her liquefied innards run down the floor of the hall.  Those in the map room who attempt to enter the hall are driven back by the overpowering vertigoic emanation.  As the horrified liquid and body of Nancy begins to spontaneously decompose, the snakes turns and looks at each of you in the hall, and then melts into a puddle of greenish glowing slime.

During this sequence of events everyone who is holding anything whether you are in the hall or map room drops them, weapons, books, cane everything.  And you are still battling the sense of vertigo and spectral display that is still proceeding from the area Nancy disappeared from.  No one is capable of standing at this time.

OOC: 

Paul, Nick, Jibril, Tim and Sonny must all make sanity checks!!!

Anyone attempting to crawl the next round must make a will roll, if successful you will be able to start your crawl off of this floor and out of the building.  No one will be able to grab or collect anything in this condition.

Patrick being stabilizied but unconcious is unaffected by the aforementioned events.  he will remain in the map room, safe and sound, until this maleastrum dissipates.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 23, 2003)

Jibril falls to the floor and stares for a moment, silently thanking the armed brute next to him for stopping his pursuit of Nancy. Despite the fear still gripping him and the queasiness in his stomach, Jibril pulls himself together, and tries to make his way out of building.

OOC: Sanity Check result: 56 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Jibril#61587
Current Sanity = 80

Will Save: 15 http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Jibril#61913


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul felt his stomach try to escape through his throat for a moment, before he slumped back against the wall, his eyes closed and his head shaking. Mumbling more to himself than anything, he said, "...well that was unpleasent..."

((OOC: Sanity Check Result: 19...http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Paul#61760... Current Sanity = 90.))


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 25, 2003)

OOCont forget your willpower checks, to see if you can begin your long crawl out of the library


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 26, 2003)

OOC: I guess this game is sinking into oblivion, I need to know how many people are still interested in playing.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm still interested.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm interested, theirs not much for me to do so I haven’t been posting.  (I think I was the only lucky one not knockout and/or doing a sanity check.)  I take it the sanity check ended combat everywhere?


----------

